# How much weight do you think i need to loose???



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right i know bodybuilders are heavy anyway but they have low body fat%. Im not sure what my body fat is anyway but i was wondering how much weight do i need to loose to get my bodyfat down tbh i dont know how it works with bodyfat and loosing weight like how many kg to each 1% of bodyfat but can someone help

and can someone predict my body fat% see what i have to get it down to give me something to work towards please.




























Body fat= TOO MUCH!!!! :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

at a guess would say 25-30percent

re weight to loose i dont know

what are you doing re diet/training etc

i were you i would post your diet in the diet section of the forum

and i would base your workouts on say 40mins cardio and 20mins of light weight high reps


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd say about 30% lots of cardio and mix in some weights and you'll be cuttin fine. Fat burn on the tread mill high incline fast pace for 40 mins each session would suit you


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im not sure but definitely 30%+ IMO,dont worry cos youll surprise yourself how fast the changes will come with dedication!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

How many kg for each 1% bf depends on how much you weigh?

If you weigh 100kg then it's 1kg

If you weigh 150kg then it's 1.5kg


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i agree if you stick in it will happen

hiit once a week will help as well


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

M_at said:


> How many kg for each 1% bf depends on how much you weigh?
> 
> If you weigh 100kg then it's 1kg
> 
> If you weigh 150kg then it's 1.5kg


WOW your clever .. people are obssed with body fat %.. there is something called mirror if your seeing changes that's good if not then is not.. body fat % don't mean crap unless you get it done in a lab


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

ive been going the gym 3 times a week generaly about 30mins cardio each time and the rest on weights im getting a stationary bike this weekend hopefully.

My diet has improved loads to be honest still needs work before i was eating pizza chips and crisps and what have you now i will eat some fruit and oats for breakfast fruit for snack in-between meals lunch generaly a sandwich and dinner normaly pasta i know i dont eat the 5/6 meals per day but i never seem to be hungry since ive started going to the gym and what have you


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

4 stone + to loose


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

antere07 said:


> ive been going the gym 3 times a week generaly about 30mins cardio each time and the rest on weights im getting a stationary bike this weekend hopefully.
> 
> My diet has improved loads to be honest still needs work before i was eating pizza chips and crisps and what have you now i will eat some fruit and oats for breakfast fruit for snack in-between meals lunch generaly a sandwich and dinner normaly pasta i know i dont eat the 5/6 meals per day but i never seem to be hungry since ive started going to the gym and what have you


you must of started seeing a change from your diet change alone surely?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

well in 4 weeks ive lost 3lbs i dont understand were im going wrong because like before like i said ide be having pizza, chips and kebab meet at the weekend drinking coke all the time now im eating alot better baked potato, chicken, pasta ect and doing something i thought ide have seen a better weight loss


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I was your size, and more importantly, your shape once.

I lost 5st and was nice and slim... but I never concentrated on gaining muscle.

Keep an eye more on your bodyfat, and wether your clothes are loose, as opposed to the scales.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have noticed some diffrence with my clothes like i had a few football shirts that were getting abit tight round my stomach but they are alot looser now same with my jeans and also people have complimented me saying i look like ive lost weight but it is just the scales arnt showing it


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

antere07 said:


> well in 4 weeks ive lost 3lbs i dont understand were im going wrong because like before like i said ide be having pizza, chips and kebab meet at the weekend drinking coke all the time now im eating alot better baked potato, chicken, pasta ect and doing something i thought ide have seen a better weight loss


try taper carbs off through the day, do some am fasted cardio aswell, 20 mins 3 times a week to start with


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

yea et the moment im doing 20min cadrio each time i go to the gym when i get my bike this week ill be doing atleast 20mins per day


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Have you worked out your diet mate? like know how many calories your eating a day? also what your macro split is ie. Protein/Carbs/Fat

Also when you get your bike it may be a good idea to try some LISS cardio before breakfast every morning


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

tbh with you i havnt worked out how many calories im eating per day i never knew how to do it and protein shake at the moment im only having on workout days ill have one per day or what have you when i get some more money to buy more like im trying to make this last a while untill i can pay my debts off like


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

ok mate, id advise you to start logging your food intake on a program like fitday (google it, you can use their website or download their software)

and aim for a set calorie/macro target, monitor it for a while and adjust when fat loss slows down

If you want to keep/build muscle mate you really should be eating at least 1g protein per lb of bodyweight throughout the day. E.g. 30-50g with each meal (every few hours)


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I think you must be eating a lot more than you think, at your body fat levels you should find the fat dropping off you, if you are in a true calorie deficit and you are doing cardio.

Certainly I would expect you to be losing more the 3lbs in 4 weeks.

Good news is as soon as you have a way of controlling the cals and can get in to a good routine with cardio you will see some dramatic results in the mirror in no time.

Little things will make a big difference, change your milk to skimmed, have sweetners instead of sugar in your hot drinks, eat slower, drink two glasses of water before you eat, swap your beers to vodka and diet mixer (or at least some of them). Stop having heavy carb/fat meals before bed.

They will all make a big difference when added up together.

Good luck with it.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

ive just logged into the fitday thing and it worked out that apparently acording to that ive burnt 4,576 calories today with going to the gym and that then i worked out food/drink works out to 3618 calories today and looked at the maximuscle site on the calorie calculator says i should have 3952 to loose 3lb a week im certain as i can be that i never have more than the calories today around 3500 normaly ide say. I just found out that a home made sandwich i have is 2000 calories (wont be having that again anytime soon)

I think rather than doing it on the fit day unless the software i downloaded is better than the site ill just keep log in a book its easier.

cheers ukwolverine i cant wait to see some change for once lol


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Batter the cardio every morning before breakfast, weights 4-5 evenings a week, cut down carbs, increase protein and have a reasonable level of good fats (cut out bad fats) and keep checking the mirror. Give it 6 months and you should be roughly at a good base to start a serious bulk.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

the fitday program is mint so much easier to use than the site...i didnt pay i used a torrent ill link if anyone want me to


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

yea i prefer the program too mate! btw you can add your own food to the database which is good for supermarket products etc, and you can also log a meal etc and list all the ingrediants together so its handy if you make it alot.

Wow that must be a monster sandwich mate! how did you make it?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

the sandwich is the equvilent of the bmt from subway although i changed it from peperoni to chorizo today because i bought the wrong stuff and i think chorizo has more calories in it but basicly

Normal french stick or equivalent like put the ham on the bottom the salami then peperoni or in my case chorizo then cheese ontop of that and grill that untill cheese has melted then whatever salad you want on it i use lettuce and onion.

I just figured that was better for me than a curry and chips but its the same as that lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

cheers for the help


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> IMO there's no point trying to figure out exactly how many calories you're consuming just east less.


Disagree with this statement. You should carry on calculating your cals for at least a week of meals mate.

It's already worked for you as you found out your sandwich (very nice sounding I must say) had 2k cals.

If you count everything that goes in for a bit you will have a better chance of guessing your cal consumption moving forward.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Christ.I dont usually respond to diet posts , but you need serious help.Your getting conflicting advice, most of which is non- specific, and some just incorrect.Firstly you need a WELL BALANCED calorie controlled diet.A maximum 1800 calories daily.Dont focus on any macro nutient,just balance.Im not going to help you do this, thats your job.Also you need to be well hydrated all the time.That means 3 litres of water a day.focus on yuor lifting, but dont think that "cardio" will make a significant difference.Its a very ineficent way to control weight.Lastly, ffs get some punctuation, in your posts.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Christ.I dont usually respond to diet posts , but you need serious help.Your getting conflicting advice, most of which is non- specific, and some just incorrect.Firstly you need a WELL BALANCED calorie controlled diet.A maximum 1800 calories daily.Dont focus on any macro nutient,just balance.Im not going to help you do this, thats your job.Also you need to be well hydrated all the time.That means 3 litres of water a day.focus on yuor lifting, but dont think that "cardio" will make a significant difference.Its a very ineficent way to control weight.Lastly, ffs get some punctuation, in your posts.


1800 is way too low for the guy.

Thats over half what he has been taking.

Maybe get that low over time but no way should he instantly drop that low


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Very do-able! I'd say BF% was 35+ but who cares about that just now!

Just get a diet sorted and bang that cardio, few months down the line you will be amazed.

You've done the best thing by taking pics and getting them up here, keeps you motivated. Good luck.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lost 5lb since friday acording to the scales 

tracking it on fitday

keep updated on my journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/93905-antere07-journal-go-hard-go-home.html#post1566197


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Well done mate. That's a very respectable loss in a short space of time.

I posted up a documentary that I think would be good for you to watch when you have a spare hour....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/96520-losing-weight-documentary.html


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

yea i saw that thread and have saved it to watch tomorrow im going bed need to get some rest ive gotta be at the gym at half 9 tomorrow not a full 8 hours but i didnt get up untill 2pm today so it makes up for it haha


----------

